# How long does it take for the system to say your not a minor after you turn 18



## Evintalonzo12 (Oct 21, 2020)

I got hired as a minor and now i turned 18 and it's been a week and the system still says I'm a minor. How long does it take to say i'm no longer a minor


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 21, 2020)

I think you have to lift something by yourself that requires a team lift. After this act of manliness, you will no longer be a minor.


----------



## TheCartGuy (Oct 21, 2020)

It could be a store-by-store thing, but I would ask HR just in case.


----------



## Anelmi (Oct 21, 2020)

It depends on if you are still in HS.


----------



## DBZ (Oct 21, 2020)

You would think it would happen magically. With one of the cashiers, it took a couple weeks, but with another, it seemed instant. Talk to your HR. I don't think high school matters.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 21, 2020)

There are still restrictions if they are still in HS.


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 21, 2020)

It depends on your state.  In some states you have to finish the school year.  Also it usually updates the following Sunday because that is the pay cycle.  If you are a cashier and it’s affecting alcohol sales try having them take you out of he registers and then put you back in.


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 22, 2020)

Frontlanegirl said:


> There are still restrictions if they are still in HS.


Surely these restrictions would have more to do with shift length than something like using the baler or selling alcohol though?


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 22, 2020)

Nauzhror said:


> Surely these restrictions would have more to do with shift length than something like using the baler or selling alcohol though?


Yes, though I can only speak of my state.


----------

